# Th400 maintenance



## deanhickey (Apr 6, 2015)

I have my 68 th400 out of my car while awaiting the engine to be redone. I am looking for recommendations on any maintenance that should be done wile I have it out and am able to work on it>


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

a few things come to mind

have you driven the transmision b4 ?
what color is the fluid ?
filter change with a new 1 piece rubber pan gasket
replace front and rear seals
pull speedo and install new o rings and check gear shaft for wear.. JUST buy a new gear
was your speedo off before ?
gear change may be needed
drain the torque converter
new tranny mount
buy a ne w torque converter cover if u dont have one
lube the speedo cable
new dip stick tube O ring
new u joints

just off the top 

Scott


----------



## john23 (Mar 6, 2016)

BLK69JUDGE said:


> a few things come to mind
> 
> have you driven the transmision b4 ?
> what color is the fluid ?
> ...


Scott, 
you've covered it pretty well. coupla things. now would be the time to do any dressing or modifications on the female fittings for the fluid lines in and out on the passenger side of the trans. 
flush the trans cooler in the radiator. strongly consider installing an aftermarket trans cooler.
consider installing a drain plug in the trans pan. it makes future maintenance much easier with a clean way to draw down the trans fluid 
consider installing a shift kit 
and of course, the obvious, if the trans has lots of miles and/or abuse on it, now would be the time for a rebuild.


----------

